# Help! with homelight trimmer



## JustJen (May 22, 2006)

:wave: Hi I’m trying to further my knowledge of small engines and thought trying to repair a weak whacker would be a good place to start. However I'm having some problems and was hoping someone here could point me in the right direction. 
Here is the history: The engine originally would not start so I checked for spark. Has spark. The plug was cleaned up by the owner. I was able to get the thing to start momentarily with starter fluid. Next I replaced rotted fuel lines with no success. Next I soaked the carb overnight in cleaner. Still nothing. Installed a new carb kit. Now I have the primer bulb sending fuel through the system but the bulb never seems to get pressurized. I got the thing started with starting fluid and was able to start it repeatedly without the fluid. : I adjusted the idle screw and it seems to idle OK.
The problem: Now I have no top end. The thing bogs down and dies when I open the throttle. I’m only able to adjust the mixing screw 1 turn. I’m assuming the knobs were installed like this a t the factory. There are two questions I have. One is how can I tell if I have a bad gas cap? Two I have the fuel line that sends fuel back to the tank long enough that it is in the fuel. Is that too long? Does anyone have any other suggestions on what to try next?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Just sounds like you need to open the low end needle on the carb a 1/4 - 1/2 turn.

The carb needles have adjustment limiters and that is the reason you can only move them one turn. You will have to remove the limiter caps. If I remember correctly the limiter caps on Homelite carbs are red and white with a white nylon guard around them. There is a split in the white nylon guard that you can put a large screwdriver into to pry it open.... while you are prying you can then pop off the limiter caps with another screwdriver. Hard to explain in a message.

There should be no problem with your return line being in the fuel.


----------



## JustJen (May 22, 2006)

Thanks! I'll give that a try


----------



## JustJen (May 22, 2006)

Here is the update. I went to adjust he carb and could not get the thing started. So I got it going with starter fluid. It then died and would not start again until I removed the gas cap. Once removed the thing started. So I rreplced the gas cap. And agin no starting other than with starter fluid. Once started the thing ran fine until it got warm. Then it would start without the starting fluid but would not run at full throttle. I tried adjusting the low speed idle 1/4 to just less than 1 turn. It did not seem to make any difference. My next step is a new spark plug and fresh gas. Any other suggestions.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

I wouldn't use starting fluid.... makes em run hot and lean, deep creeps good. Did you blow the carb out with compressed air? through any and all holes, just a soak won't help on a tough clog.


----------



## JustJen (May 22, 2006)

I did not have compressed air available at the time so I used deep creeps to blow it out. I can try soaking again and using compressed air. Also I can try taking the caps off the carb adjustment knobs and verifing they are set at about 1.5 turns on lo and .75 on the hi. The primer bulb never seems to build presure. It is pumping fuel through the carb but remains squishy. Should I be concerned or go back to soaking? Any other suggestions?


----------



## wf2tm51 (May 19, 2006)

trying getting a new primer bulb i had the same problem with a chainsaw the plastic had the tinyest crack and lots of pressure was lost, i could start my saw i just had to prime it about twenty times


----------



## JustJen (May 22, 2006)

*Still No starting*

Well well well is this really a hobby?
wf2tm51 you were correct after priming I notices a tiny drop of fuel on my finger. The pin hole soon turned into a giant crack so I replaced the bulb. Also I soaked the carb again and blew it out with compressed air.
Now I have a new problem!
Fuel was flowing out the carb and exhaust and the trimmer will not start. I checked the needle and seat and it is sealing. I have also verified the gap between the carb diaphram and needle and it is within spec. After seeing fuel everywhere I took off the muffler which was all fine and the crank case cover. There was a puddle of fuel in the crank case so I dried it out. Next put everything back together and the %&#^%*#& thing started on the first pull. Next I adjusted the carb per some of hanksters notes on a previous thread. Next I let the thing sit for a day and I'm back to not starting. Once again I open the crank case clean out the puddle and I'm back to good. What am I missing????????

Also thanks to all of you that have responded.


----------

